
Vaping-Related Lung Illnesses Rise 52%, CDC Says - bin0
https://www.wsj.com/articles/vaping-related-lung-illnesses-rise-to-805-cdc-says-11569521732?mod=rsswn
======
hnghost
Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin are not good to inhale. How is this
'Vaping' related?

